# 29 Years Old, Joining Infantry



## DirtyDog (7 Oct 2006)

I started a thread in another section but I think this forum is more appropiate.

Just thought I'd share my progress up to now.

For various reasons that I don't need to get into, I've been trying to get into the US Marines for the last 2-3 years and finally gave up when I figured out getting the neccesary immigration paperwork was going to take or forever, or just plain not going to happen.

So here I am at nearly 30 about to go to BMQ on Novemeber 6th.  My interview was shaky at first since I had very low grades in high school and also had admitted to past drug use.  The recruiter grilled me pretty good but then went on to say how that made my score on the aptitude test all the more suprising.  I did well enough to qualify for any MOC but I expressed I was only interested in the Infantry.

BMQ is not going to be easy as I've been out in the workforce for 10+ years making a living and not taking a lot of crap.  I've gotten a bit cynical and stubborn, so I'm DEFINITELY going to have to get over that.  The 65% drop in pay from my civi drop isn't going to be easy to take either, but I will have enough to pay my bills as long as I don't go crazy with spending money.

Another thing is that I've taken advantage of the comforts of life in the last few years and have been pretty indulgent (food, drink, cigarettes).  I've let myself get quite out of shape and have been basically counting on BMQ to get me back into it.  It will be tough, but I think I should be bale to come around.  I passed the fitness evaluation, but barely.  My work is pretty physical and I consoder myself fairly strong, but I'm carrying 30+ extra pounds and have no wind.

Anyway, this is what I've always wanted to do (Well, atleast I think) so I'm sure the power of will should triumph over the many challenges ahead.  I hope.


----------



## karl28 (7 Oct 2006)

Good luck man wish you all the best keep us posted


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Oct 2006)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> So here I am at nearly 30 about to go to BMQ on Novemeber 6th.  ...
> 
> I've let myself get quite out of shape and have been basically counting on BMQ to get me back into it.



Why are you wasting a month of getting in shape time?  Start running - today.


----------



## boondocksaint (7 Oct 2006)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I've gotten a bit cynical and stubborn, so I'm DEFINITELY going to have to get over that.



Perhaps that's what I've done wrong all these years....


----------



## kincanucks (8 Oct 2006)

Welcome to Warrior Platoon.


----------



## Meridian (10 Oct 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Welcome to Warrior Platoon.



Glad you said it, though everyone was thinking it.

I sure hope the expectation isnt that all of his problems will be solved by someone else at some point during his military career.


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Oct 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Glad you said it, though everyone was thinking it.
> 
> I sure hope the expectation isnt that all of his problems will be solved by someone else at some point during his military career.



All of my problems?  I think infact I'm giving up a lot to enlist.  I make decent money and enjoy a comfortable life surrounded by good people.  Most people who know me seriously wonder why I've chosen this path.  

Being somewhat out of shape isn't exactly a "problem" but it is one thing I think will be solved in the Infantry. 

And the Warrior Platoon comment went right over my head.


----------



## Meridian (10 Oct 2006)

the thing is, most of the people on this board wearing the uniform are well aware of what the opportunity cost is of them continuing to wear the uniform vice not wearing it and working a civvy life.

from my own personal perspective; I can't quite financally afford the drop at the moment from civ to mil pay;  but the minute I can without being an admin burden on anyone in the forces or the forces themselves Ill be signing right up (again).  So I hear what you are saying.


Warrior platoon is for those who do not pass the initial CF Express Test on arrival. You are taken off course and have a period of time to get up to physical speed or get out, basically.  Do a search, its been/being discussed.


----------



## patrick666 (10 Oct 2006)

Another thread you may want to peruse is "Age limits" (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1907.0.html).

Best of luck in your BMQ.


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Oct 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> the thing is, most of the people on this board wearing the uniform are well aware of what the opportunity cost is of them continuing to wear the uniform vice not wearing it and working a civvy life.
> 
> from my own personal perspective; I can't quite financally afford the drop at the moment from civ to mil pay;  but the minute I can without being an admin burden on anyone in the forces or the forces themselves Ill be signing right up (again).  So I hear what you are saying.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will look up WP.  There is a lot of info to take in here and I havn't come across it in the recruitment or BMQ sections as of yet.  Yes, I should be working out at the moment but I have a LOT of loose ends to tie up in the next month.  I was considering trying to put BMQ off (I didn't ask what kind of time frames I would be looking at) so I wouldn't have to rush things so much and maybe get myself something resembling fit, but I decided now or never.  I openly admit being out of shape but I'm a very physical person and consider myself tough enough to take on the rigours of a crash course in fitness.  If I go to WP, so be it.  Whatever it takes.  I passed the fit test, but I don't think it meant much.

Anyway, yeah, I'm taking a roughly 65% drop in pay by enlisting but theoretically I should be able to meet my current finacial obligations and don't have a family to support.


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Oct 2006)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Another thread you may want to peruse is "Age limits" (http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1907.0.html).
> 
> Best of luck in your BMQ.



Thanks.

For the record, I consider myself a "young" 29 and in my group of friends there are quite a few younger guys (19-25).


----------



## proudnurse (11 Oct 2006)

Good Luck! I am 30 yrs old myself. I am looking into joining the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry. Maybe some day I will join the Reg's but I have a small daughter at home so I am going to try the Reserves first. Keep us updated!

Rebecca


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Why are you wasting a month of getting in shape time?  Start running - today.



+4 minimum on that.

RUN


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Welcome to Warrior Platoon.



okay..sorry but... :rofl:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

DirtyDog.

Good on you for this decision to join the CF, and the Infantry Corps as your choice of where you want to serve.

1.  Start getting in shape.  Now.  Leave this forum when you read this.  Run 3-4 km.  Come back.  Read another post.  Do pushups.  Repeat as required.

2.  Sacrifice of all things, your personal life, is not something you are likely to get a hero-cookie or applause for on here.  Sorry.  We have people that have/are/will sacrifice more than your 65% drop in pay on here.  We have the families of those that have made the supreme sacrifice on here.  We have the wives/husbands/children/loved ones on here of currently deployed troops.  I think...if you think about it...yah.  You get where I am going.  If not...re-read point #2 again complete.

3.  I say "Bravo Zulu" to you for choosing to serve.  Seriously.  BUT..get ready for it now.  Mentally.  Physically.  And don't start looking for the spot on your DEUs (dress uniform) for the hero cookie.  Concentrate on this ...  "Learn to Serve".  "There is no I in TEAM".  "I AM ONLY AS STRONG AS MY WEAKEST MOMENT".  Stuff like that.  

MRM


----------



## DirtyDog (12 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> DirtyDog.
> 
> Good on you for this decision to join the CF, and the Infantry Corps as your choice of where you want to serve.
> 
> ...



1.  With little more then two weeks until BMQ, it's getting late.  It's been about a month and a half since I applied so the whole process has come on fast.  Shortly before I was thinking about applying, I started running.  I went to far, too fast, with bad footwear and that left me with bad shin splints and very sore knees.  After consulting with a few friends who are big into running (Marines) they gave me the low down on how to break yourself in slowny which will yield much better results in the long run.  That's something I find hard to accept as I've always gone at things full bore... no pain, no gain.  That being said, I kept away from running for awhile because I wanted my legs to have a full recovery before I started at it again.  In the meantime I've been doing some light calisthectics when time allows.  After finishing this post I'm heading into town and buying some proper running shoes and will start running from now until I leave.  I'm not trying to make any excuse for myself, but that was my line of thinking.  I also really do have a long list of things I HAVE to do before leaving.  Not neccesarily personal stuff, but things like moving my stuff, finding storage, working 12 hours a day... etc..

2.  I certainly didn't come here for a pat on the back.  Infact the helpful criticism has been a big plus.  I'm almost embarassed that I came across as looking for praise for my meager sacrifices in the light of those who have made far bigger ones.  The name of the forum is "Personal Stories" and I came to share mine.  The fact is, I will be leaving a very well established and comfortable life, but I only brought that up to indicate what a drastic change life in the CF will be for me in the hopes that some may be able to offer some advice becasue I really don't know much about anything that I'm getting into and how to make the transistion.  It is impossible to know what a change in lifestyle it is without hearing from guys like you.

3. I'm trying, beleive me.  It's just hard to get ready until it all actually happens.  Like i said, I'm not some kid fresh out of high school...I've been making a life for myself the past 10+ years and it's surreal to envision myself in boot camp in a matter of weeks.  I'm working on it though.

Thanks again.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (12 Oct 2006)

Well, seriously, good luck to you.  Shoot the foot and drive the body and the rest will fall into place.

Keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## christopher (21 Dec 2006)

I am 28 getting ready to apply for the reg force, my marks were never good in high school but I finished 1 year in tech college.  The only thing I lack is physical fitness.

I am going to work at it then apply within the month, I hope I get in


----------



## -rb (21 Dec 2006)

Dirty Dog, first off good on ya, and I can only echo what the others have stated as far as start doing whatever you can *right now* to get the body more prepared for BMQ. I joined at a young 27 and can relate to leaving the civy life comforts behind...thankfully, it was the best decision i've ever made. I've had more fun in the past year and a bit than I can ever remember, but as you know, it will come at a price. Get your head in the game now, be mentally prepared for what's ahead of you and face it all head on, your fitness level is only one piece of the pie so to speak.

I'm sure there will be others you meet on course in similar situations, although I was never the oldest I was definitely among the upper tier in age. Don't let it hold you back, use it to drive the body and mind and i'm sure you'll be fine.

Good luck to you, any questions you have regarding my personal experiences to this point feel free to drop me a line.
cheers


----------



## Fyuri (21 Dec 2006)

I feel so young suddenly, thanks to you guys.
Here I've been trying to come to apply for the Regs at 22, because I wasn't getting older. Seeing the general age of new recruits has given me a bit more hope. I'm applying for the Reserves in January, I already have the paperwork filled, but WP be damned, the only thing holding me back is running, I skate great, but running is a different story. I've been doing a couple miles a day for about a week, and I should be ready by January. I have never looked more forward to anything in my life, and I like to think I'm coming into this with eyes wide open. I'm sure there'll still be some surprises, but I can't wait.
-Paul


----------



## Samsquanch (21 Dec 2006)

Yukon how old would you say the average infantry recruit was? In your experience.


----------



## DirtyDog (21 Dec 2006)

Well, I've made it through 6 weeks so far, which isn't saying much.  I avoided RFT (Warrior Platoon) even though I thought I was in bad shape.  I'm not (or wasn't anyway) in the *best* of shape but the beep test is fairly easy to pass.  However, the extra pounds I carried around on relatively small feet have been a problem and now I have to stay off my feet, or atleast not run, my entire Christmas leave due to stress fractures in my lower legs.  That's not a good thing.

As far as age goes.... At 29, I am one of the older guys in my platoon, but I am not the oldest and there are several guys (and girls) in their late 20s, and a few in their early 30s.  Age is almost irrelevant at basic except when it comes to certain aspects of maturity and attitude, but that's definitely not always dependant on age.


----------



## protege121 (21 Dec 2006)

Hey don't worry about age, I'm 30 and going to basic in Jan. As long as you work hard and give it your all you will do fine. Good luck and happy holidays to all


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Dec 2006)

Good Luck...
I am 38 and recently completed IAP/BOTP and am happy to say I was top female athlete on course...
Be ready...don't expect BMQ to get you "there"...be "there" before you go...it's the least you can do   

HL


----------



## boondocksaint (22 Dec 2006)

I found I've become better looking and more humble with age.....

Good luck


----------



## christopher (8 May 2007)

I have passed my aptitude test & am now waiting to take my medial. I was offered all positions & I am taking the LCIS course.


----------



## Dguy (8 May 2007)

I joined at the Reserves 45 and was the 4th oldest guy on BMQ & SQ. There were recruits 46, 48 & a Cop at age 51 older than me. We all made it through a very demanding BMQ & SQ, many younger people dropped out. Don't for a second use your age as a crutch, it is more mental than physical.  

I would not go to BMQ hoping to get in shape , I would be doing my utmost to be in the best possible shape before you hit BMQ.

Once you make it through you won't regret it.

Good luck Kid : )


----------



## Frank67 (8 May 2007)

Just got an offer today. BMQ Aug 13th.
I'm 39 just getting back in shape.


----------



## Keebler (8 May 2007)

Theres lots of us over 30 out there in the military starting our careers. Its not just for the young guns anymore!!  Im 31, have a 5yr old.


----------



## HItorMiss (8 May 2007)

Your right the Military is not just for Young guys but some trades really are for the younger gun's.

 The Infantry is when starting out. It's hard on the body when you're young it's brutl when you stop healing like you used to.

Good luck to you older gentlemen/women who want to be a grunt.


----------



## tele1972 (18 May 2007)

I'm 35 now and looking at starting basic officer training in a year or two (still waitign on the security clearance).  The fitness worries me a bit, but I am in good shape and think with a lot of pain I can make it.  I do wonder about other people's views of people like me waiting so long to join.  Do any of you have stories? Are people who have had long civilian lives before joining seen any differently?  Is there any information on the success or drop out rate of older recruits going into training?


----------



## Brett (18 May 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> Good Luck! I am 30 yrs old myself. I am looking into joining the* Royal Hamilton Light Infantry*. Maybe some day I will join the Reg's but I have a small daughter at home so I am going to try the Reserves first. Keep us updated!
> 
> Rebecca



reba... you said the rhli? I'm in that regiment right now... are you in it? or did you go somewhere else? I don't know many names at my regiment, though, but if you're there, sign in at 18:50. I'll sign in at that time and we can like, meet in real life


----------



## DirtyDog (20 May 2007)

Just a little update....

as of right now on my DP1, there's a 40 y/o, 38, 36, 32, 31 and a few others who I am pretty sure are in their 30's but I can't say for sure.


----------



## dan005e (30 May 2007)

Wow, I'm heading to Meaford on the 9th to wait for a month for DP1, I'm not sure if i would have the stones to try it at 30-40. Good luck and lets us know how ya do.


----------



## DirtyDog (31 May 2007)

Well so far, the older guys have been the among (if not "the") strongest, both mentally and physically.


----------



## christopher (9 Aug 2007)

Well I got my call, I am leaving on Aug 19th @ 630am for 13 wks

when I was sworn in the youngest seemed to be a little happy about it but his parents were more nervous about it.

13 weeks of fun,  I am going in as a Combat Engineer   :warstory: can't wait until the engineer training happens then I get to use lots of fun stuff.


----------



## GUNS (9 Aug 2007)

Good Luck with the Engineer's


----------



## Arty God (9 Aug 2007)

OK for all you personal that are joining the CF 30 and up here the truth, the CF is a different plase then say 20 yrs ago, they are they to help you not kill you they want good people so don.t worrie about the PT it will come with time. That said you are only as fast as you slowers solider so work hard and together and you will have know problen making it through BMQ.

Ubique


----------



## Haggis (10 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> It's hard on the body when you're young it's brutl when you stop healing like you used to.



Smarties (Motrin) and ice (in a drink and in a bag on your knees) will see you through!  Thirty years and still giving 'er!

FYI, DirtyDog, my former CO just retired as an RCR LCol.  Joined the CF in his late twenties as an Inf officer.  One of the hardest men I have ever met, SF types included, and a true professional and gentleman.


----------

